# Datenplotter auf 750-8202



## Xebi (9 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

Wir haben hier einen Wago Controller 750-8202 an dem eine 3 Phasen Leistungsmessklemme montiert ist und uns ein paar Werte liefert.
gerne würden wir einen Trend beobachten und bin da bei auf dem Datenplotter von Wago gestoßen und habe versucht den zu installieren.
Per Putty kann ich mich verbinden und melde mich an und versuche den Schritt auszuführen. Es klappt nicht und in Putty steht folgendes,
laut den Anwendungshinweis sollte er mir eigentlich die SD Karte anzeigen und erkennen. Freue mich auf eure Antworten

So ist es in Putty bei mir:



So Sollte es sein laut Wago:



Viele Grüße


----------



## Otwin (9 November 2015)

Der Befehl lautet ls wie list.
Du hast 1s eingegeben, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Xebi (9 November 2015)

Otwin schrieb:


> Der Befehl lautet ls wie list.
> Du hast 1s eingegeben, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.



Du hast vollkommen recht !!! es wat der falsche befehl, nur irgendwie will der Controller nicht, ich versuche Schritt für Schritt und mache Paste and Copy und versuch den zu installieren. Aber anscheinend will der die Speicherkarte nicht sehen, aber under WBM seh ich Sie

Soweit komme ich nun und ich sage mal das die Speicherkarte nicht erkannt wurde, ob sie Drin ist oder nicht der Blaue Text ist immer da. Aber wieso erkennt er die Befehle nicht die ich einfüge ?




Ich verzweilfe  ich merke das man sehr genau was eingeben was da wirklich steht !


----------



## wat84 (9 November 2015)

Das gleiche kenne ich auch von unseren Speicherkarten.
Im WBM wird sie erkannt und kann auch formatiert werden. Über FTP (oder Konsole) ist sie nicht zu erreichen.
Ein anderes Fabrikat funktioniert hingegen.


----------



## Otwin (9 November 2015)

Sicher das da nicht noch was fehlt hinter dem fdisk -l ??

Usage:
 fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table
 fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)
 fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks

Options:
 -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)
 -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)
 -h                    print this help text
 -u[=<unit>]           display units: 'cylinders' or 'sectors' (default)
 -v                    print program version
 -C <number>           specify the number of cylinders
 -H <number>           specify the number of heads
 -S <number>           specify the number of sectors per track

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## Xebi (9 November 2015)

So ich habe es wie Ihr sehen könnt geschafft das ich die Speicherkarte sehen kann. Laut dem Anwendungshinweis kann man fdisk –l direkt eingeben und sollte die Karte angezeigt werden. Gebe ich das ein kommt fdisk: can't open '–l',â  Wenn ich nun danach fdisk eingebe kommt die Übersicht. Und danach fdisk –l eingebe kommt die Speicherkarte. Kann es sein das der Anwendungshinweis von WAGO  abweicht von dem wie ich es in Putty eingeben muss?


----------



## Termi (10 November 2015)

Hallo Xebi,
ich hatte auch erst vor, den Datenplotter zu nehmen, jedoch war er mir zu unflexibel. Ich habe da meine eigenen Vorstellungen zur Datenspeicherung und zur Anzeige.
Ich speichere jede Minute einen Wert in einem Array. Um die SD-Karte nicht unnötig zu belasten, wird nur jede Stunde geschrieben. Also 24 Schreibvorgänge am Tag. Die Karte dürfte locker 30 Jahre halten ;-).
In meinem Anzeige nehme ich das Histogramm um den Graphen zu zeichnen. Das sieht dann so aus:



Naja, es geht auch hüpscher, aber für meine Zwecke reicht es.
Meine 750-494 läuft in Konkurenz mit meinem geeichten ehz, den ich per optoschnittstelle einlese und die Werte in die Grafik eingefügt habe. Es sieht dann so aus und ja, ist ist noch ein Textfehler drin.
Kam halt vom Drag und drop



Ideen habe ich viele, da noch vieles fehlt nur die Zeit das umzusetzen fehlt. Aber nu ist Winter und die Abende sind länger...


Gruß

Chris


----------



## Xebi (11 November 2015)

Ich würde gerne den Wago Datenplotter in Aktion sehen, nur scheitert es bei mir an der Installation des Ordners und der Aplikation über Putty und den Linux Eingabebehlen. Hab die Dateien wie in dem Anwendungshinweis auf der Karte, nur erkennt der Controller nicht die Befehle die ich kopiere und legt mir den Ordner an. 

Ich glaube nicht das so wie es im PDF von Wago beschrieben ist klappen wird. Aber das kann nur ein Mitarbeiter von Wago beantworten


----------



## wat84 (11 November 2015)

Hast du mal eine Speicherkarte eines anderen Herstellers genommen?
Ich habe hier zwei Karten. Die eine wird sofort erkannt (Ordner "sd" automatisch vorhanden, sobald diese eingesteckt wird), die andere bedarf auch dieser zusätzlichen Schritte.
Das würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen.


----------



## Thruser (12 November 2015)

Hallo Xebi,

ich sehe an Deinem Screenshot, daß die SD Karte mit NTFS formatiert ist. Versuche es doch mal mit FAT oder FAT32.

Gruß


----------



## Xebi (12 November 2015)

Thruser schrieb:


> Hallo Xebi,
> 
> ich sehe an Deinem Screenshot, daß die SD Karte mit NTFS formatiert ist. Versuche es doch mal mit FAT oder FAT32.
> 
> Gruß



Karte auf FAT gemacht und auf einmal hat alles geklappt wie es Wago beschreibt !  Ich Danke allen


----------



## hchdos (8 Dezember 2015)

Leute es gibt bald den Wago-Dataplotter 2.0
Der kann viel mehr als sein Vorgänger, und vor allem er läuft auch auf 750-88x
Die Installation ist sehr einfach gehalten, indem eine IPK-Datei mit WBM hochgeladen und aktiviert wird. KEIN PUTTY mehr !!
Er wird vorausichtlich Anfang nächstes Jahr veröffentlicht.


----------

